# Whats wrong with me?



## ashley (Dec 10, 2009)

I have been having this horrible pain in my llower torso, it usually happens right above my crotch, or on the lower left side of my torso. I experience the pain for at least two full days every week. I think it might have to do with drinking, and soda. I can't go to the doctor to check it out. The pain is hard to describe, it just feels really tight and even to touch it hurts somtimes. it usually happens after i pee. but i dont have any burning while peeing, or anythig like that.

AHHH Make it go away!


does anyone know maybe any detoxic type things? maybe I need to try to clean myself up a bit


----------



## spoorprint (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm kind of reluctant to say anything. Cranberry juice is good for your urinary tract but if you can find a way to see a doctor, that would be best.


----------



## Gypsybones (Dec 10, 2009)

yeah I lack a PHD and so does the majority of the folks on this site, but curbscore is right cranberry juice is good for cleaning you out and taking some time off of booze and soda is also a great idea.
and you don't have to answer this but had any unprotected sex? dirty underwear or pad/ect on to long?

well then it maybe a urinary track or bladder infection which requires antibiotics, so find a free clinic or just take the bad credit and hit up the hospital (a womans hospital preferably) but like we said cranberry juice and lots of water in the mean time.


hope you get better so, let us know whats up.


----------



## finn (Dec 10, 2009)

The main thing wrong with you is that you have your priorities mixed up. I don't like going to doctors either, but this could be more than a simple UTI, and no one is going to tell from the way you are typing exactly what's going on.


----------



## menu (Dec 10, 2009)

you could go to webmd.com and list your symptoms to get a very broad explanation but I totally agree with just sucking it up and going to a doc. just go to a hospital. they never turn you away. I went ST.marys in SF frying balls and drunk and they still treated my boot rot


----------



## bote (Dec 10, 2009)

could be liver problems, could be apendix, who knows? the medical profession is your best bet.


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Dec 10, 2009)

sounds like u have legal/age issues and that's why u won't go to the DR. simply go in the ER, give 'em a name and general delivery and that's that. if ur appendix ruptures you'll be dead in 72 hours so it won't matter either way. best to get the free CBC/blood panel done to find out.


----------



## ashley (Dec 10, 2009)

thanks, i guess your right, ill go to the doctor some time this week for sure, and lay off the bad drinks.


----------



## coolguyeagle76' (Dec 10, 2009)

kidney stonez??
my friend got em from too much orange soda...............
he wants to die young though.why not?


----------



## ashley (Dec 10, 2009)

I don't think they are kidney stones though because I have no pain in my back. But I guess I'll just see what the doctor says. Orange soda is amazing


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 10, 2009)

is it your uterus area? maybe it has to do with that. although i have no idea what it could be.


----------



## ashley (Dec 10, 2009)

I FOUND OUT WHAT IT IS!
I have a sist (is that how you spell it?) on my right ovary


----------



## ashley (Dec 10, 2009)

Also, I'd like tell the the most akward conversation I've had at the hospital. The lady inserted a camera in my vagina to look for my sists. She tried having a conversation with me. It was really weird. She asked the last time I had my period. I told her Monday. "She shouted the 7th! You know how I know that so fast? IT WAS MY BIRTHDAY!" I just responded "Happy belated birthday." I never wished anyone happy birthday while they had a camera in vagina. I guess there is a first time for everything.


----------



## Wolfeyes (Dec 11, 2009)

ashley said:


> Also, I'd like tell the the most akward conversation I've had at the hospital. The lady inserted a camera in my vagina to look for my sists. She tried having a conversation with me. It was really weird. She asked the last time I had my period. I told her Monday. "She shouted the 7th! You know how I know that so fast? IT WAS MY BIRTHDAY!" I just responded "Happy belated birthday." I never wished anyone happy birthday while they had a camera in vagina. I guess there is a first time for everything.



Reminds me of my last STD test(Look Mom, No Herpes!)

Bit of background, I _REALLY_ like redheads, especially gingers with freckles. Just my luck, who would be the one doing the scrape, but the 22 year old, redheaded, freckle-faced nurse. So here I am, being fondled by a pretty redhead, soured by the prospect of having a cold metal spatula inserted deep into into my reproductive tract. Then, as she begins the test, she actually uses the "so, do you come here often?" line...

Found out when I got my results that she was engaged...


----------



## ashley (Dec 11, 2009)

hahahah . WHAT? that has to be the weirdest thing I've ever heard. YES I get std tests every other week.


----------



## Wolfeyes (Dec 11, 2009)

I have the sex life of a leper, so I've only gotten three. My first one was after my first time, back in May of '06. The girl I was with had a scare, thought she had chlamydia, turned out to be a uti. Of course she didn't find out until _after_ I had been poked, prodded and probed. That one came back 100% clean.

The second was in June of '07. A few of my friends, one of whom was supposedly still a virgin, all caught clamydia(why is it always chlamydia?) all around the same time, turns out they got it from my friend Ducki's hot tub, at her graduation party. Some dick named Jason had it and pissed in the hot tub, passing it on to four other people, three girls and one guy. I was lucky and came out clean.

My last one was September of this year. Hooked up with an old flame. Then two weeks later, I started pissing fire, so I got checked out. That one was interesting, and not just because of the nurse.

Turns out it was an infection, but not a sexual one. I forget the exact name, but it's usually found in decaying plant life, stagnant ponds, and swamp mud. I had been out in the salt mashes earlier that week, so that's probably where I got it.


----------



## barnaclebones (Dec 11, 2009)

man.... ashley... i went through the same thing with my damn lady balls a few summers ago. i was workin on a farm that was short handed.... and for at least 2 days a week i could not even stand up straight letalone do continuous heavy lifting and hauling. my doc called it some german name that means "middle of the month pain.." and it was because my ovaries were forming cysts that were way bigger than necessary in order to ovulate. (normal ovulation involves the forming of a small, temporary cyst from which the egg is released..)

so yeah. suck! fetal position for an entire day makes for a sore back.

i'm glad you went and got it checked out. those unexplained pains can be scary. and painful.


----------



## bote (Dec 11, 2009)

barnaclebones said:


> i'm glad you went and got it checked out.



yep. piece of mind


----------

